# are they Nigerian Dwarf or Pygmy?



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)

I purchased 2 goat kids for a sale barn - felt sorry for them.  I raise Boer and Nubians so I am not very familiar with small breeds.  No info of course was given with the kids and I'm wondering you wonderful people can assist with your knowledge.  They are brother and sister.  Horns nubs are at the skin and seem to be as big around as my 2nd finger.  They are both eating off the bottle (took some time they were separated from dam at sale), nibbling at grain and hay, and drinking water.  Does anyone know how to guess their age?  They are also both about 2lbs each.

Also - how could I tell the difference between Pygmy and ND kids?  I did not see the dam.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)

Sorry for poor photo. They didn't exactly want to be still.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2015)

Not sure but they are cute looking!


----------



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)

Thank you @Hens and Roos - thats exactly why I couldn't not buy them at the sale barn.  They are super cute and tiny.  Just am curious about age they may be older then what I am thinking seeing as how I deal with much larger kids/goats lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2015)

Given that they are about 2 lbs each- they are probably pretty young yet- our triplets ND were in the 2-4 lb range at birth but given how they are nibbling at hay and grain and drinking water maybe older .

Looks like your cat has some new friends!


----------



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)

And they hay / grain they seem like this is a normal procedure with them - not just playing with it.  And their horns are about to come through the skin.  Normally my Nubians are about 2 weeks when that happens.

That darn cat thinks she is a mother to anything that comes in that house - you'd think she's had a ton of kittens.  But NOPE spayed at 6 months lol.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2015)

Can't really tell if Nigerians or Pygmy from pics, but 2 lbs, they are young.  Mine we from 2-5lbs at birth depending upon the number of kids.


----------



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)

I'm not really sure the # of kids these were the only 2 there.  I'm just wondering if maybe they're small due to lack of something??  I cannot imagine them being like a week old eating grain the way they do?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2015)

Are you sure they only weigh two pounds?  They look bigger than that to me.

Are they taking the bottle well now?


----------



## Tiffany L (May 14, 2015)

Yes they were weighed - the picture isnt good and they're the same height as the cat.  They are taking the bottle now that they understand that's the new milk source.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2015)

If these kids ended up at the sale barn who knows what type of condition the dam was in while she pregnant, how she was being fed, and how she was able to produce and care for them.  I have fat babies because I have fat mommies.
I think all you can do is try to take good care of them now and hope they grow big and strong.  If they got a poor start, they can make a full recovery.  They could possibly remain smaller than normal but you can still get them healthy.

Bless you for taking them in.  
And keep us posted.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2015)

It is hard to say.  As they grow, it may become clearer though.  I'd quarantine them though---2 lbs, weaned and eating solids says to me that they are either stunted or have parasites.  At birth, ND and Pygmy might be 2 pounds, usually a bit more and then gain pretty quickly from there.  

Cute whatever they are.


----------



## Tiffany L (Jun 2, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> It is hard to say.  As they grow, it may become clearer though.  I'd quarantine them though---2 lbs, weaned and eating solids says to me that they are either stunted or have parasites.  At birth, ND and Pygmy might be 2 pounds, usually a bit more and then gain pretty quickly from there.
> 
> Cute whatever they are.



Thank you - they are certainly quarantined


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 2, 2015)

Tiffany L said:


> Thank you - they are certainly quarantined


How are they doing?


----------



## Tiffany L (Jun 2, 2015)

SPOILED as EVER!!!  The little girl is doing well and has outgrown her brother.  The little boy absolutely REFUSES to drink from any type of nipple/bottle..... but for some reason he will drink from a coffee cup - so coffee cup it is.  He seems a little lacking compared to his sister but she has also been eating much better then him.  Im sure that yes they probably need wormed but without knowing their age I have been hesitant.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Could you get a side picture please? I am pretty sure they look like ND.


----------

